# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Нужна помощь в выборе роутера, свича...

## E.M.Efremov

Соконфетники, помогите пожалуйста) нужно с приходящего в комнату сетевого провода считывать траффик. что можно бюджетное поставить? что умеет считать и запоминать кол-во траффика?
после будет несколько и стационары и wi-fi. сервер ставить не хотелось бы))

----------


## AlexRein

Вообще то может опять буду малость груб, но твой вопрос звучит так: Подскажите такую хитрую систему дабы контролировала инет, считала трафик пользователей, мало потребляла энергии и при этом обсолютно бесплатно.
Честно скажу не реал и вопрос сложный и требует определенных размышлений.
1) какой инет? спутник, лан(WLAN)?
2) Тариф лимитный или нет?
3) Сколько готов потратить?
И своего опыта замутил когда то простенькое железо, упаковал в маленький корпус. поставил не него Трафик Инспектор(7500 р), и до сего дня трудиться малышь на благо пользователей без збоев и ошибок уже порядка 6 лет и все это на Винде(чтоб завидно стало).
А так вариантов тебе просто уйма, самый думаю дешевый это достань где нить железо, поставь на него FreeBSD, туда же BGBilling и не парься. ПО свободно и доступно, железо от спортивных показателей в беге ;) .
По дороже RouteOS на RouterBoard(4000р)+BGBilling(UTM5 проще) на любом железе(Atom), за все порядка 10-15 тыров. Не шумит, не кряхтит.

----------


## E.M.Efremov

> Вообще то может опять буду малость груб, но твой вопрос звучит так: Подскажите такую хитрую систему дабы контролировала инет, считала трафик пользователей, мало потребляла энергии и при этом обсолютно бесплатно.
> Честно скажу не реал и вопрос сложный и требует определенных размышлений.
> 1) какой инет? спутник, лан(WLAN)?
> 2) Тариф лимитный или нет?
> 3) Сколько готов потратить?
> И своего опыта замутил когда то простенькое железо, упаковал в маленький корпус. поставил не него Трафик Инспектор(7500 р), и до сего дня трудиться малышь на благо пользователей без збоев и ошибок уже порядка 6 лет и все это на Винде(чтоб завидно стало).
> А так вариантов тебе просто уйма, самый думаю дешевый это достань где нить железо, поставь на него FreeBSD, туда же BGBilling и не парься. ПО свободно и доступно, железо от спортивных показателей в беге ;) .
> По дороже RouteOS на RouterBoard(4000р)+BGBilling(UTM5 проще) на любом железе(Atom), за все порядка 10-15 тыров. Не шумит, не кряхтит.


мыслей много вот и не описал полностью) инет LAN. включены ГБ за абонент плату) вот сколько потатить это согласовывать надо)

----------


## AlexRein

Ну вот в чем то определились. Тарифчик конечно не ахти какой, лучше по среднему посчитать(по средней прокачке) сколько р/Мб, чтоб самому в минусе не быть, и нормально. Просто я раздавал на сеть где все мои друзья и никогда не наживался, а если и бывало, то пили пиво совместно :) .
А дальше уже тебе надо думать. Хочешь бесплатно, будет просто, громоздко, неудобно и не точно(UserGate, ну или другие варианты). Или чтоб все красиво и аккуратно будь готов хоть не много заплатить. Смотря что хочешь реализовать и как. Хочешь совет обьясни хоть в кратце.
Про цифры, это еще не имеется ввиду про сервисы. У меня щас скромненько 2Тб диска, ну и там по мелочи висит на сеть, нам хватает пока. А про громоздкость я выделил половину ниши под "серверную" с соответствующими модернизациями стен под охлаждение. Мечтаю перейти на RouterOS+UTM5 ввиду всеобщего перехода на безлим. ТИ плохо ограничивает скорость. Но увы финансовые вопросы пока стоят на месте, ну и саму RouterBoard дешего привести не могу.

----------


## E.M.Efremov

что б не мудрить с созданием еще одного подключения, не мучать провайдера. к одному офису подцепить второй. и в одном офисе вести счет трафика. по итогам месяца посмотрели и поделили по честнному, кто сколько напользовался)

----------


## AlexRein

Ну вот, а я та думал.....
Ставь любую машину, желательно выделенную и UserGate на нее, самый простой и дешевый вариант.

----------


## E.M.Efremov

в итоге) поставили роутер Asus напрямую с нашего сервера) с роутера все и развели по этой комнате)
а UserGate видит общий траффик или по каждому IP отдельно?

----------


## AlexRein

А зачем тебе теперь UserGate? Если ты Asus роутером поставил.
Он считает и общий и отдельно. Может даже авторизировать.

----------


## E.M.Efremov

> А зачем тебе теперь UserGate? Если ты Asus роутером поставил.
> Он считает и общий и отдельно. Может даже авторизировать.


роутер как то неумеет считать))) вроде

----------


## AlexRein

Ну если у глу*****ся, то есть роутеры которые сами считают. Но сразу могу сказать что врятли твой Asus это умеет.
От сюда: читай выше, ставь УсерГада это если под Win. Если есть желание и рвения позаниматься незабываемым сексом на пару недель поставь FreeBSD и BGBilling, бесплатно(кроме аппаратной части) и очень удобно. Сразу скажу, сам его не ставил подсказать смогу только если реально придумаешь его ставить(себе тоже поставлю), а с меня тока UTM5. А так читаем "сопромат" www.bgbilling.ru

----------


## E.M.Efremov

тада попробую поставить usergate) посмотрим что за чудо) а с секасам до послеНГ подожду)))

----------


## Drobic

Если честно не встречал железки способную считать трафик и вести логи по юзерам или как там надо... Тут не обойтись без сервачка со считалкой...

----------

